# USBest=USWorst!



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Signed up with these bums 3 months ago.Nothing but that absolute worst i have ever seen!They Sent Multiple w/o About 45Mins away for $25.00 To trim trees and shrubs for at least 1 hour & Yes removal!Lol i called them up said we cant do it for that price i pay my guys more then that hourly and to send them with a truck across the bridge (tolls & Gas) would cost more.Not to mention I told him we do not have a license in that county they told me no license was needed,I sent them the law book and county website link and contact number that shut them down! The lowest Pay i have ever seen.How the hell does alti source contract these bums?:yawn:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

10$ for a padlock and hasp....:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...and they keep on ringing the register.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> ...and they keep on ringing the register.


Some things ill never understand lol


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

The wolf pays 5 for hasp and pad


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> The wolf pays 5 for hasp and pad


Wolf? $5.00??? Five sisters atleast pays $45.00


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Im referring to the company we've been working for. 45 dollars!? I couldnt imagine making that much per lock, but hopefully soon we will be!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Im referring to the company we've been working for. 45 dollars!? I couldnt imagine making that much per lock, but hopefully soon we will be!


Is the wolf buying the locks?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> The wolf pays 5 for hasp and pad


That's below cost. Just figuring lock, hasp and fuel and leaving out labor, profit and other overheads, what a bunch of losers.....


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

They supply us with just the locks(knobs deads pads and lb, hasps are on us. The first door we touch to secure, it is 15$, every lock after even installing lock box or 5 other doors, its 5$ after the first one


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> They supply us with just the locks(knobs deads pads and lb, hasps are on us. The first door we touch to secure, it is 15$, every lock after even installing lock box or 5 other doors, its 5$ after the first one


 I would not walk away from these idiots I would fly at light speed get out now before you lose another dime. This is not family these guys are ripoff artists, if they do this to family how the hell do they get other guys to work for them!! Get an attorney NOW!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> They supply us with just the locks(knobs deads pads and lb, hasps are on us. The first door we touch to secure, it is 15$, every lock after even installing lock box or 5 other doors, its 5$ after the first one


Sorry but you have to be ****ting me.This has to be a joke.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> They supply us with just the locks(knobs deads pads and lb, hasps are on us. The first door we touch to secure, it is 15$, every lock after even installing lock box or 5 other doors, its 5$ after the first one


WHO THE Fu** Do you work for???I Call slave wages on the hud Matrix i dont know what to call your price list.Give me the name and number ill have a field day.I tell you what.Ill add your zipcodes to my vendor code and see if we can help you guys out.I Don't know whether to laugh or cry:furious:


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Is that guy serious 5 whole dollars


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

your gonna hear bad and good about every company their is,i can honestly say i have never had a issue with u s best in 2 years , and never heard of the pricing people are posting on here About padlocks and hasps. never once had a issue with pay,it s every week. if they send a job with pricing that dont work for me,i reply with what it takes and up to them if they accept it or not.some of the coordinators need help with communication skills though.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

david said:


> your gonna hear bad and good about every company their is,i can honestly say i have never had a issue with u s best in 2 years , and never heard of the pricing people are posting on here About padlocks and hasps. never once had a issue with pay,it s every week. if they send a job with pricing that dont work for me,i reply with what it takes and up to them if they accept it or not.some of the coordinators need help with communication skills though.



And there is the plant....:thumbsup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

jd believe as you may, maybe some people need better bargaining skills,stop letting the companies dictate everything.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

allure9121 said:


> Is that guy serious 5 whole dollars


Yes were serious. Thats what they pay....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Yes were serious. Thats what they pay....


Dude you gotta find better paying customers or negotiate better prices. I wince every time I read one of you posts.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Gypsos said:


> Dude you gotta find better paying customers or negotiate better prices. I wince every time I read one of you posts.


We will. One great thing about this forum, along with many other factors, that we have learned, is knowing what we are worth. After this, Im never accepting lawns paying $30 for initial cut, $10 bucks to clean a sh** toilet, or $5 to change a lock...Im hoping forums like this, and other social network groups will help work out all the kinks and bad ties that the newbies are creating when entering this industry, coming here to you all for help was that best decision weve made thus so far.


----------

